# Red Tail Shark Question



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had a Red Tail Shark for about 5 months. Anybody know how fast these guys grow? Mine doesn't seem to be growing. He might be a 1/4 inch longer than when I got him. He's got a big attitude though. Chases fish 3x his size. He's in a 55 gallon tank.

Thanks

Van


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a rainbow shark, which is very similar, and he grew faster than that. I did lose him later to some strange disease where his body became 'bent' looking, and he swam with a limp :lol:

But I did hate to lose him, he was a really friendly fish, hand fed, and he would always 'kiss' my hand all over when I reached into the tank. They are pretty capable of defending themselves when healthy though.

Vann

P. S. neat name huh?


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

lol ya...


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I got a rainbow shark a few months back, he didn't grow at all until about a week and a half ago and he's shot out another inch. Make sure he's got enough to eat, he'll eat flakes and pellets and wafers and some veggies, don't rely on him just being cleanup.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a full grown rainbow shark, but they are really slow growers. I mean, when I bought him he was large, and that was like a year and a half ago! But they are certainly quite the bullies at times. He chases my tiger barbs constantly, and when I had him with my jack, he would chase him around relentlessly!


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have two Red Tail Sharks in my 37g Bow Front. Bought them both at the same time a little over a year ago and they were both roughly the same size, about 1.5 to 2 inches. The one has stayed really small, only about 3 inches now and about the diameter of a sharpie marker. The other is a different story. That one is just shy of 4.5 inches and about the diameter of highlighter marker! I know, odd things to use to judge diameter, but they were the closest thing on hand that I could use, lol.

Not sure if the difference in size is due to one being male and the other female, but just from what I have seen in my tank some grow like weeds and others seem to grow realy slow.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> The one has stayed really small, only about 3 inches now and about the diameter of a sharpie marker. The other is a different story. That one is just shy of 4.5 inches and about the diameter of highlighter marker! I know, odd things to use to judge diameter, but they were the closest thing on hand that I could use, lol.


Someone either did a lot of schooling, or is an office supply addict. Or both.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Storiwyr said:


> R6RaVeN37 said:
> 
> 
> > The one has stayed really small, only about 3 inches now and about the diameter of a sharpie marker. The other is a different story. That one is just shy of 4.5 inches and about the diameter of highlighter marker! I know, odd things to use to judge diameter, but they were the closest thing on hand that I could use, lol.
> ...


Lol. In fact I am working on my degree right now, and I was in my home office where all my school supplies are, so they just happened to be at hand.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi-fives! I'm (hopefully) finishing my Masters shortly. Phew! It'll be nice to be done ... at least until someone harangues me into doing a PhD!


----------

